# How many R35s in Suffolk?



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Never spoken to any local owners.... just wondered how many there were that are also GTROC members.

Might be good to organise a pub meet! 

//Elliott


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Does Norfolk count?

I'm back on the 2nd Sept, so name a time, place and I'll be there.


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm another one in Norfolk...


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Maybe we should make it a Norfolk pub meet lol!

I did see a GTR with a GTROC sticker in the window at the Helmingham Classic and Sports show, but never got the chance to speak with the owner... wonder who it was on here!?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm sometimes in Cambridge:chairshot

Maybe a midway point/pub easy for all?


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

likely be bignig on forum if it was a grey, think he had GTROC stickers on his.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi,

I'm in Ipswich, happy to meet up suffolk,norfolk, cambs. It was me at Helmingham.

Chris


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

chrisneeves said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in Ipswich, happy to meet up suffolk,norfolk, cambs. It was me at Helmingham.
> 
> Chris


Oh! Haven't seen your car around town much... looks like we have a pub run coming together though.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm from that little Eastern European town Thetford, count me in


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

If I'm back around then i'm up for it, how about a meet at "The Rising Sun"  then a nice drive out on some country roads to the coast.


----------



## bignig (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi I'm gt Yarmouth area. Offshore till approx 3rd sept but after that count me in.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Oh! Haven't seen your car around town much... looks like we have a pub run coming together though.


You Ipswich then ? I'm livin down the docks, GTR tends to stalk the old red light district (thats where my office is!) and villages north of Ipswich where the family home is.. be good to check out your gtc custom tune. i'm running with ecutek + y pipe, but considering full exhaust and Cobb as you. pm if you fancy meeting up, always up for a chat bout cars & a beer.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

When I have time I will search our database and list those in Suffolk, Norfolk, Essex. It would be really cool to have a monthly meet in that area if someone is up for arranging it on a monthly basis. Not too close to London however as it we already have something in North London every month


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

So when's this happening Elliot?


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Well... what mainly suits everyone? Weekday evening? Or weekend daytime?

An after work evening run sounds good to me... what does everyone else think?

How about Thursday 2nd??


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry, cant do 2nd, I'm flying back to UK on the 2nd. 

Bignig has also said he's offshore until 3rd September.

After work is fine although I'd prefer a weekend and some daylight to get a good look at the cars .


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Elliott_GTR said:


> How about Thursday 2nd??


Can you make it a regular thing? First Thursday of each month? It takes time for these things to work and build up

*Current GTROC Members in Suffolk/Norfolk/Essex*
ANDY400R
chrisneeves
ChrisWatts
Dan
Dandism
E5.UNICORN 
F2WOW
GavGTR
guycuthbert 
JIMBO GTR
JKRice
major beeftank
mdr 
oliver134 
Red Duke
Scott
VegasJetMech 
wildboy
WooHoo


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

robsm said:


> Sorry, cant do 2nd, I'm flying back to UK on the 2nd.
> 
> Bignig has also said he's offshore until 3rd September.
> 
> After work is fine although I'd prefer a weekend and some daylight to get a good look at the cars .



Ah bah, sorry, miss read what you said about being back on the 2nd. 

I think an evening is better if its going to be a monthly thing, although, not so good for the winter!

Fuggles - I would be happy to organise it each month, would be great. Not sure I could make it everytime though, but we could certainly get something rolling.

What if we said a week later? Sept 9th? And make it the second Thursday of each month. 

Alternatively, we could do the first one Sat 4th... and then make it the 1st Thursday from then onwards......


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent. I appreciate you can't be there every time but it's more about meeting up with the venue people, assuring them that we're a decent bunch and not a load of car holligans and then ensuring people behave sensibly, i.e. no burnouts, donuts etc. If you can't be there I am sure someone else will be able to play host on the day, but it would be good if you could get the ball rolling


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm in Bury. Away until 5th of Sept, though happy to meet up after then.


----------



## jjustin (Mar 27, 2008)

Bardolphs said:


> I'm in Bury. Away until 5th of Sept, though happy to meet up after then.





imattersuk said:


> I'm from that little Eastern European town Thetford, count me in


I've not seen you guys about! I'm in Brandon. Have seen a red one a couple of times in Thetford - is that either of you guys?


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Elliot gtr - can't reply to the PM as post count not high enough . can't meet up this week as working away. Know the greyhound though  Will be about at weeken though. will get have a concerted effort to get the post count up to the magical 15 so the pm function works...


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

Mine is Matt black, not had much use, though we're off to Austria in it on Sat.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Ah bah, sorry, miss read what you said about being back on the 2nd.
> 
> I think an evening is better if its going to be a monthly thing, although, not so good for the winter!
> 
> ...


I'd be happy to help out for a monthy suffolk meet when i'm around. 4th sounds good for a first, with 2nd thursday thereafter. Any ideas on a location? Pub in village north of ipswich villages easy access a14 and a140 with short hop to the northern part of the a12? i used to live henley village and could sound out the landlord of the crosskeys which has car park and a tame landlord, what do people think? or somewhere further up the a14?


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

jjustin said:


> I've not seen you guys about! I'm in Brandon. Have seen a red one a couple of times in Thetford - is that either of you guys?


Most likely me as pass through there (the rare times i do drive her lol)


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Talking to a couple of pubs at the mo... thinking Woodbridge area or somewhere along the A140 ish. That way its a mid point for Norfolk and Essex.

I think we should go for the 4th too, then aim for the 1st Thursday of the month thereafter.

Right... so now all we need is a location! Henly Village is quite a good one as it would mean a great drive to Aldeburgh! 

So... who's in for the 4th?


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

4th sounds good to me


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry guys,
I have sold up and move to Singapore,
Missing the car but at least its always warm here.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, its nice outside, but go indoors anywhere (trains, buses, cabs, shopping centres, restaurants, offices, CINEMA's!) and they have the bloody air con set to -10°C.

Anyway, enjoy Singapore


----------



## F2WOW (Mar 12, 2010)

*meet up*

Week-ending the 12th September works if any of you want to take a first hand look at a R35specV ?


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd definitely be interested in seeing the SpecV F2WOW, didn't actually think there were any in the country.

Any chance of swapping from 4th to following weekend (11th/12th) to accommodate F2WOW? Unless we do a weekday.


----------



## F2WOW (Mar 12, 2010)

*Strange but True*

Yep I have a one of the 40, and I'm told its the only one in the UK. 

I've had a R32, R34 that Middlehust bumped up to 600BHP, an R35 Black edition, and the Spec V. Without a shadow of doubt the Spec V is the best car I have ever driven and is incomparable to the R35. Imagine driving with slicks on the highway, and with an acceleration which is just mind blowing. 

My only complaint is that you cannot program the sat nav for just twisty roads and roundabouts! 

I've been going to post some pics but just too busy but will try and get some to Fuggles anon.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll be in Aldeburgh and I'd love to come; you may have to marvel at my diesel Legacy wagon though.

Also I expect Rich 2010GTR will be around those parts too.

Ed


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

robsm said:


> I'd definitely be interested in seeing the SpecV F2WOW, didn't actually think there were any in the country.
> 
> Any chance of swapping from 4th to following weekend (11th/12th) to accommodate F2WOW? Unless we do a weekday.



lol.

I think we should stick with the 4th for the run.

And we'll just have to wait patiently to oggle the V-Spec! lol (maybe we could catch up for a beer to see it earlier....  )

After that lets go for the 1st Thurs.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

So in for the 4th:

Elliott_GTR
robsm
Zed Ed (in the wagon)


----------



## F2WOW (Mar 12, 2010)

*Meeting up*

I am overseas so can't make the 4th and don't want to mess up your plans but happy to meet up later in September /early October. In the meamtime if this upload works this is a peek!


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

F2WOW said:


> I am overseas so can't make the 4th and don't want to mess up your plans but happy to meet up later in September /early October. In the meamtime if this upload works this is a peek!



Very nice. 

Looking forward to the first monthly meet!


----------



## F2WOW (Mar 12, 2010)

*2 more photos*

Couple more pics now I have got this working!


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

F2WOW said:


> Couple more pics now I have got this working!



I love that colour! :thumbsup:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

That is lovely, its starting to make a bit more sense now the Spec V.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi chaps, I've not been to a meet before (only owned my R33 GTR since June) nor did I make any of the FTOOC meets in my 7 years of ownership! 

Anyway, I'm working nights on the 3rd-6th, so I can't make this one, but I wouldn't mind coming to one of the others. Doing 4 on / 4 off makes a regular meet difficult, but I do get more week days off than weekends, so who knows! 

I'm also still waiting for my Splitfire coilpacks to turn up too, as one of mine is breaking down. Today is the 10th working day since I ordered them, but I don't know when Miguel shipped them, so it could take a few more days yet.  I'm back to work Thursday anyway, so if they're not here by then, I'll have to fit them next week, if they're here!

Lovely car F2WOW, I saw a white Vspec in May when I went to the Nurburgring, at the Nissan shop in the new GP complex, verrrry nice!


----------



## F2WOW (Mar 12, 2010)

*Few more and then you have to wait !!*

It’s the bits you can't photograph that make the difference. 

The suspension is very different from the R35, and the car seems to feel the road far better and suffers from less bounce and road noise/vibration. The turbo's are uprated, there actually isn't much room left under the bonnet for anything else, lag is nonexistent. Whilst fast starts are easy, the overtake acceleration , with or without the optional over boost using the button on the steering wheel, means that you are out and past very quickly. Over boost only works at +3000 rpm in manual so you are already going fast before you opt in. Braking is extraordinary with the ceramic brakes, but needs a tad of care in the wet to make sure that the braking surface is hot and clear but as you are wrapped up in the seats you feel completely safe!

Best one I've ever driven to be honest, and haven't got a clue how they can better the engineering.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

very nice F2WOW. if your feeling generous can i have a look at your spec-v ecu rom ? Cobb have been wanting to see one for long time


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

F2WOW said:


> It’s the bits you can't photograph that make the difference.
> 
> The suspension is very different from the R35, and the car seems to feel the road far better and suffers from less bounce and road noise/vibration. The turbo's are uprated, there actually isn't much room left under the bonnet for anything else, lag is nonexistent. Whilst fast starts are easy, the overtake acceleration , with or without the optional over boost using the button on the steering wheel, means that you are out and past very quickly. Over boost only works at +3000 rpm in manual so you are already going fast before you opt in. Braking is extraordinary with the ceramic brakes, but needs a tad of care in the wet to make sure that the braking surface is hot and clear but as you are wrapped up in the seats you feel completely safe!
> 
> Best one I've ever driven to be honest, and haven't got a clue how they can better the engineering.



The suspension changes sound interesting. The bounce is pretty much my only complaint with the R35....


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Elliott_GTR said:


> The suspension changes sound interesting. The bounce is pretty much my only complaint with the R35....


Agree, I have some Eibach springs I was going to fit, but fear of bouncing all over the road and having to remove them again has put me off.

Elliott, will you be doing Snetterton in Oct? its in meets section if you didn't see it.

F2WOW, those carbon brakes are nice didn't know it had them, cant wait to see it


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

So in for the 4th:

Elliott_GTR
robsm
Zed Ed (in the wagon)
Hope4sun (if it's not raining  )


Nice by the way F2WOW, never thought i could justify the benjamins on Spec-V, but seeing the proper pictures, mmmm :thumbsup:


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

might be able to come, work permitting. gonna be a bit lonely amongst all the R35's lol.
i still haven't seen one up close or been in one yet *wink*wink*


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

+ me for the 4th.


----------



## bignig (Apr 3, 2008)

Should be home on the 3rd so as long as I don't get any delays then count me in.:runaway:


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

So:

Elliott_GTR
robsm
Zed Ed (in the wagon)
Hope4sun (if it's not raining  )
chrisneeves
bignig

I have spoken to Chris at The Angel in Woodbridge as he is a car nut and Pistonheads member and he would be happy to host for us. I'll pop down there and check it out this week.

If people are interested in a bit of a drive as well, we could meet Stowmarket way, drive to the pub for lunch and then on to the coast for the afternoon. That way we get two drives and a pub lunch. Peeps can come to whichever bits they like best or all of it. 

I'll start to think about a route..... any ideas welcome.  I always like the A1120 and the B1078.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Not familiar with the area so cant help on the above.

By the way, when are you getting the GTC intakes? wouldn't mind seeing them. I picked up some ID 1000cc injectors at the weekend, cant decide which intake and downpipe to get though.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Chaps
If you're organising a meet, can I suggest you post it in 'Events'?
You will get a much better coverage.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Chaps
> If you're organising a meet, can I suggest you post it in 'Events'?
> You will get a much better coverage.


Ooh. Good point!

Once we have firmed up the details, I'll get it posted.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

robsm said:


> Not familiar with the area so cant help on the above.
> 
> By the way, when are you getting the GTC intakes? wouldn't mind seeing them. I picked up some ID 1000cc injectors at the weekend, cant decide which intake and downpipe to get though.


I am hoping they are going to arrive today. They will be hot off the production line, so it might be tomorrow. The plan is that Wayne and I will fit them tomorrow night, so they'll be on the car for sure by the 4th. :clap:

With regard to choosing the GTC intakes etc. The main reason I went for GTC is that Ben is doing my Custom Tune, so it makes sense to use a product that he helped design! He's not going to make something that is hard to work with. Not to mention, as many peeps have said on here, I have also been very happy with everything else I have had from GTC. The customer service is awesome.


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Guys, would have loved to join you all for a meet but actually sold my GTR yesterday.:bawling:
Probably wrong decision only time will tell. Gonna miss the GTR scene but will probably still hang around the forum as its a bit of an addiction.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Elliott_GTR said:


> So:
> 
> Elliott_GTR
> robsm
> ...


Stowmarket way sounds good  A1120 B1078, probably 2 of the best roads in suffolk..


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

prepare to be amazed by boxer diesel torque:nervous:


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

So the plan:

_*Saturday 4th September*_

*THE FIRST EAST ANGLIA GTROC MEET and POOTLE*

11:30 am - 12:00 am: Meet at Tescos, Stowmarket (somewhere in a far corner away from trolleys!)

12:00 am: Drive to The Angel, Woodbridge (nice route, starting with a Shell garage for those that like V-Power! Followed by sections of A1120 and the B1078)

12:30 pm: Get to the pub. Admire cars. Eat.

2:30 pm: Drive to the coast. Heading to Aldeburgh on some more interesting roads.


Peeps can come to all or just sections, whatever works. Should be fun! 

See you all next weekend!


//Elliott


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Meeting and Events section thread here....:

FUN POOTLE INFO


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Good work Elliot

Have just sent a PM to those who expressed interest in earlier posts and have gone quiet since.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Can you make it a regular thing? First Thursday of each month? It takes time for these things to work and build up
> 
> *Current GTROC Members in Suffolk/Norfolk/Essex*
> ANDY400R
> ...


John are you sure this list is accurate or have I been banned ? I was born in Essex, live in Norfolk near the Suffolk border, is it coz I is black ?


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Elliott_GTR
robsm
Zed Ed (in the wagon)
Hope4sun (if it's not raining )
chrisneeves
bignig
imattersuk


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, I wondered why I wasn't on this list, I just assumed John removed us as we had already posted.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Anyone in Essex, or Suffolk who fancies a drive out, check out the SE Meet: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/141513-third-gtroc-south-east-meet-sunday-5th-september-2010-a.html


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

imattersuk said:


> John are you sure this list is accurate or have I been banned ? I was born in Essex, live in Norfolk near the Suffolk border, is it coz I is black ?


Never said it was accurate, sorry. Or maybe I just don't like you :chuckle:


----------



## ChrisWatts (Jun 3, 2010)

robsm said:


> Sorry, cant do 2nd, I'm flying back to UK on the 2nd.
> 
> Bignig has also said he's offshore until 3rd September.
> 
> After work is fine although I'd prefer a weekend and some daylight to get a good look at the cars .


Sorry missed this one, another time maybe?


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Yep, definitely do it again. Just trying to work out how much interest there is going to be now the colder months are heading our way....!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Along with the cold and miserable weather, the clocks go back at the end of October, meaning barely any light to play with. So I imagine there wont be a huge amount of interest.


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

robsm said:


> Along with the cold and miserable weather, the clocks go back at the end of October, meaning barely any light to play with. So I imagine there wont be a huge amount of interest.


Joined this thread abit late, in the Yarmouth area alot.Would have been nice to meet up.


----------



## Harvs (Oct 1, 2010)

Should be getting mine this Friday coming or at latest early the week after here. I'm in Sudbury.


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

*HARVS*



Harvs said:


> Should be getting mine this Friday coming or at latest early the week after here. I'm in Sudbury.


Have you a new car arriving ? Which model and colour ? I'm just up the road in Bury.


----------



## Harvs (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes new car in vibrant red, premium model but has the red and black trim. Preferred the grey wheels rather than black too, was a real tough choice between black or red but I think because I'm young red came out tops in the end 

I go to Bury most Saturdays for Starbucks - nice little drive there, the GTR will definitely be seeing a few visits there trying to get over that 600 mile mark. 

Where abouts in Bury are you?


----------



## Bardolphs (Apr 16, 2010)

On the road out to Thurston


----------

